
Apparently, People Say “Thank You” to Self-Driving Pizza Delivery Vehicles - shdon
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609944/apparently-people-say-thank-you-to-self-driving-pizza-delivery-vehicles/
======
DKnoll
If there was a human inside the vehicle, why do they think people are thanking
the car?

